# diablo2 1.1?



## satanicpoptart (Mar 4, 2003)

anybody have an underground release date?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 4, 2003)

very soon (some time this week says my source)

(assuming you mean the patch)


----------



## Silock@CSi (Mar 5, 2003)

Oooh!  Is this patch going to finally make it run in OS X and have support for my GeForce 4?  I hate running this game using software acceleration


----------



## pej (Mar 5, 2003)

sorry, i'm new around here... but whats wrong with it under osx? it runs fairly well for me (definitely good enough to play) in 800x600 on my 667 powerbook. is it only nvidia cards?

in other news, i'm dying for 1.10


----------



## wyvern (Mar 5, 2003)

With NVidia cards, Diablo II runs like crap, even on a dual 800. And the 1.10 patch has been coming out "next week" for about a year now.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 5, 2003)

So its only with Nvidia card? Heh...no wonder its so slow for me...


----------



## a2daj (Mar 8, 2003)

Actually, for both NVIDIA and ATI cards, hardware acceleration isn't as consistent as software mode in terms of performance for both OS 9 and OS X.  Hardware rendering may seem high at first, but once a lot of stuff starts happening on screen then performance drops through the floor.

The absolutely best way to play Diablo II is with a 3dfx card (Voodoo3 or greater) using Glide acceleration.  The 3d accelerated aspect of the game was designed with Glide in mind because at the time 3dfx was the king of 3d game acceleration.  
In OS 9, RAVE is alright, but heavy traffic can cause major issues.  With OpenGL, performance is even worse.
In OS X, OpenGL is the only hardware accelerated API to choose from, but there are issues with texture loading and unloading which cause major performance hits (according to more than one Mac developer).
With FPS games, most textues load during level loading before any action starts.  With a game like Diablo II, which is basically a 2D game with a bunch of textures, textures are constantly being loaded and unloaded from the 3D card's VRAM.  Because the maps are so big in Diablo II, it's not feasible to load all the textures for the game within the VRAM, let alone the system RAM.  Since OS X's OpenGL has slow texture loading and unloading, Diablo II performance suffers.  

So basically, unless you're running in OS 9 with a 3dfx card, I think it's better for people to use software rendering.  Even with my dual 1.33 GHz Mac with a Radeon 8500, I use software mode in both OS 9 and OS X because of the very noticeable performance issues and even major graphical glitches which occur with RAVE and OpenGL rendering.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 8, 2003)

Ah. Well, I hope the next OpenGL version will fix that problem up....is Apple in charge of OpenGL updates or is some other company?


----------



## pej (Mar 8, 2003)

Ah, you're right... software rendering is a lot better.  The only problem I have with it is that I'm using a 15" tiBook, you know, with the wider screen, and software rendering doesn't use the a wide resolution like OpenGL does, so the picture has huge black bars on either side of the image... any way to fix this?


----------



## a2daj (Mar 9, 2003)

I think OS 9 might stretch software mode.  I don't know of any way to get rid of the black bars in Software mode in OS X.  Honestly, I prefer the 4:3 aspect ratio since it isn't distorted.  After playing DII with 4:3 screen ratios, I get disoriented when playing with the stretched mode.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 21, 2003)

So the next patch is supposed to be kinda like a final patch for Diablo 2?


----------



## Greystroke (Mar 22, 2003)

yes. 

i always just play in windowed mode now because that way i have a decent framerate. just decrease you resolution if you want make the window a tad bigger. i've gotten used to it and really don't complain anymore...


----------



## Androo (Mar 23, 2003)

lol i do that too. It's so annoying how diablo II is so slow.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 24, 2003)

Well...I just got PK'd for no reason (and I was playin hardcore too...so my lvl 30 barb is dead for good). Its this sorta thing I hate about D2...I dont care about the character and the stuff...I just wonder why some people would do stuff like that to someone they dont know for no real reason!


----------



## a2daj (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greystroke _
> *yes.
> 
> i always just play in windowed mode now because that way i have a decent framerate. just decrease you resolution if you want make the window a tad bigger. i've gotten used to it and really don't complain anymore... *



Just play in software mode....


----------



## Androo (Mar 27, 2003)

I heard that diablo II 1.1 is coming out next week!


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wyvern _
> *With NVidia cards, Diablo II runs like crap, even on a dual 800. And the 1.10 patch has been coming out "next week" for about a year now. *


----------



## Greystroke (Mar 28, 2003)

it's not so much a patch as it is a minor expansion, with the total re-working of almost every chars skill tree, new items, enhanced minion AI, it basically is an expansion. It is supposedly going to change the gameplay entirely, which i must is a good thing.

And you never can tell when the patch is going to come out. I t was supposed to come out with the last Blizzard Insider, but 'they had to test it so it looks like a couple more weeks'

So here I wait patiently...


----------



## Androo (Mar 28, 2003)

coool
they should release a new expansion, i need something new from diablo ii...


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

GUYS! i heard it actually is coming out next week!


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 3, 2003)

What they need to fix is the stupid hostility thing!! I dont know how many chars. I've lost to IDIOT PK'ers!!! Theres nothin more agrivating than loosing a good char to some guy who thinks killing other chars is fun.


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 4, 2003)

you can just run away...or exit the game...

oh and adroo it's the end of this week, no 1.10.

but there's still a few hours left on the west coast...


----------



## Androo (Apr 4, 2003)

yea, it's never going to come out....
but it's going to improve a lot of things, close to an expansion. Kind of like Mac X.1


----------



## bluemerchant (Apr 4, 2003)

Your right, it will NEVER come out.. i quit diablo 2 months ago when it was supposedly promised to come out, expect WoW to come out before the patch ^.^


----------



## a2daj (Apr 5, 2003)

Do you know how easy it is to NOT get killed by a PKer?  I've played the game since it was first released and the only time I've been killed by a PKer was when I was dueling.  I've never fallen victim to the sneaky PKer who comes along without me noticing.  As long as you pay attention to what the heck is going on, you should never get PKed.  It's blatantly obvious when someone goes hostile on you.  Bring up the map when it happens if you plan on continuing with game play.  If you want, quit out ASAP.   It's easy to avoid PKers when you don't want to get PKed.


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 6, 2003)

not when they're hacking it isnt


----------



## Androo (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey guys, i heard Diablo II 1.10 is coming out next week!


----------



## a2daj (Apr 8, 2003)

It's even easier to avoid the hackers...


----------



## wyvern (Apr 9, 2003)

a2daj you noob, what are you blithering about?
It's very simple for people to PK you. Picture this:
Sorc hydra and firewall traps a waypoint and waits for someone to come through. You click on that waypoint. Your body shows up, but for a second or two you have no control since D2 is loading stuff. During that time, you die.


----------



## a2daj (Apr 9, 2003)

Noob?  Heh, I've been playing DII since it first came out and have never been PKed outside of a duel.  If you play smart, you won't get PKed.  If someone goes hostile on you it's fairly obvious.


----------



## Androo (Apr 9, 2003)

Guys, i heard that Diablo II 1.10 is coming out next week! I AM SERIOUS THIS TIME!


----------



## wyvern (Apr 9, 2003)

a2daj... you obviously have never been unfortunate enough to be in the same game as a malicous PK'er. Also, you're probably playing softcore, where people have less impetus to pk you. In hardcore, it's a different matter.


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wyvern _
> *a2daj... you obviously have never been unfortunate enough to be in the same game as a malicous PK'er. Also, you're probably playing softcore, where people have less impetus to pk you. In hardcore, it's a different matter. *



wyvern, I think your right. He must be playing softcore...and how could he not come by a Pk'er at least once? Ecpessially when he's been playing it "even since it came out"?


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Guys, i heard that Diablo II 1.10 is coming out next week! I AM SERIOUS THIS TIME! *



I hope you're right  I think D2 needs an upgrade


----------



## a2daj (Apr 10, 2003)

Where did I claim I've never come across PKers?  All I've said was I've never been killed by a PKer.  I know how to avoid them.  I have played in Hardcore and Softcore.  It's not hard to avoid PKers as long as you're paying attention.


----------



## wyvern (Apr 10, 2003)

a2daj obviously you didn't read my message carefully. Often it's impossible to avoid PK'ers.


----------



## a2daj (Apr 10, 2003)

You obviously didn't read my message carefully.  I think it's quite easy to avoid PKers.  If you play smart you won't get PKed.  I've had several games where people would join and go hostile on everyone.  I just teleport back into town and wait it out, or if the PKer is particularly obnoxious, I join a different game.  
Rule #1.  If someone goes hostile don't go near them.


----------



## wyvern (Apr 10, 2003)

a2daj, go back and read my post again. You have no idea what you're talking about, apparently.


----------



## a2daj (Apr 11, 2003)

I do know what I'm talking about.  I don't need to reread your post because I read it carefully the first time.  I disagree with your opinion that it's often impossible to avoid PKers because I avoid PKers quite frequently.  By often do you mean more than 50% of the time?  If you're getting killed more than 50% of the time when someone goes hostile on you, then you need to play more carefully.

It's not hard to avoid player killers.  If you're going to take a waypoint while someone is hostile against you then that is your own fault.  Someone can't PK you until they go hostile.  They have to be in town in order to do that.  There should be ample time between someone going hostile on you and them getting to you for you to escape to a safe zone.


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 11, 2003)

settle this silly petty argument in PM's... 

no one else really cares about ya'll's argument.

The patch is not slated until May, at the earliest so just wait a little while longer androo. If you are really curious why not join or visit a Blizzard or Diablo fansite...i browse here and occasionaly here


----------



## Androo (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, not next week, i think in May it will come out.


----------

